# D70 Cleaning



## cleary71 (Oct 31, 2005)

I was hoping someone could suggest a safe way to clean my D70.   I noticed several spots on some of my photos, which I originally attributed to the lens, but after switching out lenses I noticed that the spots were still there.  If anyone could point in my in a safe and fool proof way to do this I would be very grateful.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 31, 2005)

This is what I do - http://www.pbase.com/copperhill/ccd_cleaning
But try a google search, you will find more options.


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 31, 2005)

most everyone here would kill me, but i lift the mirror and blow. i'm sure it's not a good idea, but so far so good


----------



## Cdeep04 (Oct 31, 2005)

Depending,  Canned air can work quite well.  but so does a cotton swab and a little bit of alcohol or goo be gone.  Just be gentle.


----------



## SLOShooter (Oct 31, 2005)

If your thinking about cleaning the CCD be very very careful they are quite fragile.  I wouldn't blow with your mouth, no matter how hard you try you'll always end up with spittle in there.  If you have a puffer I would give that a try, other than that I don't know, I've not tried physically touching the CCD.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 31, 2005)

I use a rocket blower and if that doesn't do the trick I use brushes purchased from Visiable Dust.  But 90% of the time the blower does the trick.

Both work like a charm.

I wouldn't, IMO, go with canned air.


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 31, 2005)

Lifting the mirror does nothing to clean the CCD as it is still behind a closed shutter. As far as the CCD from being fragile, there is a filter some call a "hot mirror" filter that is tinted blue to reduce "IR sensitivity and attached to the front of the CCD sensor. This filter is very resilant and does a good protecting the sensor. The fragile componet to watch out for is the open shutter. If the shutter should attempt to close while you clean the sensor, the shutter would surely be damaged and would result in an expensive repair bill. That said, I have cleaned my own D1, D1h and D1x for years.


----------

